# What to fletch with?



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Ok, got a dozen Victory X ringers, shooting a Mystic shoot through with a ProTuner rest.. Going to shoot em indoors, not past 20yds.

What should I put on the back of em? :noidea:


----------



## PSE Kid (Nov 22, 2008)

4 inch quickspin st or 5 inch feathers.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

PSE Kid said:


> 4 inch quickspin st or 5 inch feathers.


He has to go to wide axles or a spreader of some sort to shoot those.

Sticky if you don't want to change anything....the biggest you are going to get away with is something in the 3-3.5" range depending on the profile of the vane.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

I have a set of wide axles and spacers for it.. may just swap em out and shoot something like a 4" feather.. :set1_thinking: :darkbeer:


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

I shoot 4" quick spins indoors. I had no problem shooting them with the wide axles.


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

I am going to use 4' trueflight feathers, just because kward thinks feathers are a good idea for indoors. I just set up my Scepter 4 with a wide axle on the bottom limb. I will try this set up this week with some 2214's, 125 grain nibbs. My Mystic is shooting super well outdoors right now I dont want to mess with her. So I can shoot field this winter without my indoor arrows.


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

IGluIt4U said:


> I have a set of wide axles and spacers for it.. may just swap em out and shoot something like a 4" feather.. :set1_thinking: :darkbeer:


If you have the bow and arrow spine right you won't even need a fletching for 20 yards. Feathers are the most forgiving fletch for clearence issues. I don't leave home without them...


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Yea, I'm thinkin feathers.. ain't shot em in years, don't care about the drawbacks cos it's indoors, and they are the most forgiving.. heck.. I may try em without even swappin axles and see how they do.


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

IGluIt4U said:


> Ok, got a dozen Victory X ringers, shooting a Mystic shoot through with a ProTuner rest.. Going to shoot em indoors, not past 20yds.
> 
> What should I put on the back of em? :noidea:



You got them arrows fletched yet???


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Bees said:


> You got them arrows fletched yet???


:nod:


----------



## blondstar (Aug 15, 2006)

Hey Sticky
X ringer is what I am shooting for indoors, I put Flex Fletch FFS310 on mine


----------



## blondstar (Aug 15, 2006)

Here are mine, using a 100 gr pt as well


----------



## njshadowwalker (Aug 14, 2004)

3" flex fletch shields heavy offset... TRUST ME


----------



## Buster of Xs (Nov 28, 2008)

I've used 4" and 3" helical feathers (as offset as I can get them) and have seen no difference in scores or arrow flight. You'll love those feathers!


----------



## blondstar (Aug 15, 2006)

njshadowwalker said:


> 3" flex fletch shields heavy offset... TRUST ME


Well if your bow is right really you should not even need fletching for 20 yards. 

I used them because I liked the color:shade:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

blondstar said:


> Well if your bow is right really you should not even need fletching for 20 yards.
> 
> I used them because I liked the color:shade:


Just like a woman..  

Well, I got em all done, but.. swapped to mckinney nocks, cos three of the dozen bohning nocks I got with the shafts were crooked... yes crooked..  I'll get some pics and show ya... :lol:


----------

